# Turkey fryer fire



## norman vandyke (Nov 26, 2015)

Not if y'all have seen this yet but figured I should post the hilarity.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

20 more minutes and my moister tastier turkey gets plucked from the cauldron . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 26, 2015)

Still about two hours for mine...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

Ya must be roasting ir or smoking it. Good either way.


----------



## justallan (Nov 26, 2015)

The video didn't work for me, but I saw on the news that someone already had a fire last night.
I've had a couple deep fried turkeys and they are the bomb diggity!


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> 20 more minutes and my moister tastier turkey gets plucked from the cauldron . . . .


We must be on the same timeline... 2p eastern delivery expected here.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Ya must be roasting ir or smoking it. Good either way.


Roasting, I'm not a huge fan of whole smoked birds.


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

Who else brines theirs first?


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 26, 2015)

SENC said:


> Who else brines theirs first?


I brined for 2 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

I been doing almost every year for nearly 20 years. No fire yet knock on @Tclem's noggin. Not that I want to every year but my family demands it lol so it's a privilege. Got to make damn sure it is completely thawed and oil mevel is right. Fire extinguisher handy, never leave it unattended, don't get plowed before doing it, and maintin a temp below 400. I don't drop the bird until 415 but never cook above 400.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't brine mine becausse my family prefers my injection and coating method the way it is. I have brined first twice and it did nott taste any better to us. I think they liked it less but just wouldnt say it. So i stay with what they like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 26, 2015)

Henry, if you changed your avatar for the holidays you needed a picture of a turkey, so let me help you out a bit. It's the one in blue. You're welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

justallan said:


> Henry, if you changed your avatar for the holidays you needed a picture of a turkey, so let me help you out a bit. It's the one in blue. You're welcome.


You're the best, Allan!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

Im about tu pull see yall later have a great day catch up with yall later today

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 26, 2015)

Have a great day Folks, I'm off to the little lady's house to get lazy.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2015)

I have only done this 3 times. No fire. The first time took 8 hours cuz it was frikkin freezing and breezy out. Next time a built a box around it out of fire retardant plywood. Took 2 hours. No fire. Tasted delish....this year though, Michele is cooking it in the oven...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2015)

I like it all ways. I love to cook them traditional with corn bread stuffing, gravy, and smashed taters, biscuits, sweet taters, and corn.
I'm a bit old fashioned. But I'm going to friends this year.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2015)

Deep fried turkey is something I've never had the chance to try, but really want to. Our will be going in the oven in about an hour or so, for an evening meal. Since it's just us, dinner will simply be turkey, stuff, roasted veggies, and some flatbread. We'll do a big dinner on Saturday when my parents are in town.

Put the turkey in brine on Monday night. Was cold enough in the garage to keep the whole thing at 38 degrees, so it hung out in the garage for two days. Last night, since it was thawed, I took it out of the brine and into the fridge it went. First time brining a turkey - looking forward to eating it later.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

Heading to parent's with Tom Turkey in tow and running ahead of schedule for a change. Snapped a pic for ya when I yanked it...



 



 

Internal temperature 160° on the money. Perrrfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 26, 2015)

I smoked ours, along with a pork loin. I use lots of butter and rub under the skin of the turkey, no injecting for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yum yum. Have a good time.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 26, 2015)

mmmmm.... the short piece off the loin that wouldn't fit in my pan. Ate it for lunch. Mmmmm mmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2015)

@Sprung and whoever else has never had a fried bird, you need to try it! My Dad went to a wedding in Louisiana and had it about 30 years ago. Once you've tried it, you'll never bake one again. Never have brine it, just inject ours. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

We first fried ours 15 or so years ago, and haven't looked back since. I just haven't found a method that results in a moister, tastier turkey. I have a close friend who smokes his and they are great, but I still prefer them fried. 

We rubbed and injected for years before finding out about brining, and again haven't looked back since (though we tweak the spices in the brine from time to time). I just love the even, salty flavor the brine imparts. The secret to brining, we've found, is in 3 key steps. First, the brine needs to be salty enough. If a raw egg floats in it, it is salty enough. Second, the bird needs to be in the brine long enough, but not too long. An hour a pound is just about perfect to get complete and even distribution without making the meat mushy. I understand a bird can sit much longer in a more diluted brine, but haven't triednthat method. Third, keep the brining bird cool throughout. We brine in a big ziplock bag in a roaster with a bag of ice on top. Be sure to rinse and allow time for drying when frying! That's our method - would love to hear yours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2015)

If I had a big fryer and was frying it, we'd have been able to eat already! Turkey is still in the oven - getting close.

Also, real happy to see the Lions cook their own bird today! (Not that I was able to watch the game, but it was great to see they won!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 26, 2015)

I've done them in the fryer and boy are they good. For the last 6-8 years though we've been going to the relatives for the holiday so haven't done one in a while. In fact, the last time my turkey fryer got used was to boil some green blanks to speed up the drying process.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 26, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I've done them in the fryer and boy are they good. For the last 6-8 years though we've been going to the relatives for the holiday so haven't done one in a while. In fact, the last time my turkey fryer got used was to boil some green blanks to speed up the drying process.....


Does that work for any wood or is it mostly just for fruit wood?


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 26, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Does that work for any wood or is it mostly just for fruit wood?



I was using on Hemlock, There are articles out there about using on many different woods. Personally I prefer to air dry but at the time I was under a huge time crunch and after the boil they went into a dehydrator for 36 hours.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 26, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I was using on Hemlock, There are articles out there about using on many different woods. Personally I prefer to air dry but at the time I was under a huge time crunch and after the boil they went into a dehydrator for 36 hours.


Is that a regular food dehydrator? How much cracking occurred if any?


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 26, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Is that a regular food dehydrator? How much cracking occurred if any?



I lost about 5-8% of the pen blanks I had cut forcing them dry that fast (1x1x6). It was a commercial dehydrator with controllable heat and fan speed and I was pushing them pretty hard as I had to get 1000 pen blanks dry in less than a month.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

Has anyone tried the oil-less fryers I've seen in stores the last couple of years? I'm curious how they compare.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> Has anyone tried the oil-less fryers I've seen in stores the last couple of years? I'm curious how they compare.


I use one every holiday, works the same with no mess and less danger. Love the thing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2015)

SENC said:


> We first fried ours 15 or so years ago, and haven't looked back since. I just haven't found a method that results in a moister, tastier turkey. I have a close friend who smokes his and they are great, but I still prefer them fried.
> 
> We rubbed and injected for years before finding out about brining, and again haven't looked back since (though we tweak the spices in the brine from time to time). I just love the even, salty flavor the brine imparts. The secret to brining, we've found, is in 3 key steps. First, the brine needs to be salty enough. If a raw egg floats in it, it is salty enough. Second, the bird needs to be in the brine long enough, but not too long. An hour a pound is just about perfect to get complete and even distribution without making the meat mushy. I understand a bird can sit much longer in a more diluted brine, but haven't triednthat method. Third, keep the brining bird cool throughout. We brine in a big ziplock bag in a roaster with a bag of ice on top. Be sure to rinse and allow time for drying when frying! That's our method - would love to hear yours.



That's one of the things that keeps me from it - we don't like overly salty meat, and you're right that is the key to brining. I might not know how to do it properly though.


----------



## SENC (Nov 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's one of the things that keeps me from it - we don't like overly salty meat, and you're right that is the key to brining. I might not know how to do it properly though.


You're salty enough on your own - definitely don't need to add to it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

